# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  ΞΑΝΑ ΜΑΝΑ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΣΚ*Τ*.................

## Lacrymosa

Εκανα Κυριακη τριπακι κ επαθα μινι μανιακο επειδοσιο, σε σημειο που ηταν τοσο εντονο που μονο που δεν γκρεμισα το σπιτι, επαγα ακομη κ τα δικα μου αγαπημενα πραγματα κ ουρλιαζα ατο μπαλκονι, βγηκα εξω κ οταν γυρισα μου την ειχανε στημενη κ ηρθε ενας μπατσος κ μου μιλουσε γλυκα κ ηρεμα κ τοι ειμαι ομορφη κοπελα κ δεν μου τα αξιζουν ολα αυτα να τα παθαινω κ μου ειπε αν δεν συμμορφωθω κ παω σε γιατρο να παρω χαπια, μετα θα παω σταυρουπολη, κ ρωτουσε μετα κρυφα κατι κ την αδερφη μου, ποιος ξερει τι, κ τεσπα πηγα συνοδεια στον γιατρο που σας ελεγα κ ηταν πολυ καλος μαζι μου γιατι εγω εβαλα τα κλαμματα, κ μου δωσε ομως πολλα χαπια, μου δωσε να παιρνω αμπιλιφαι 10, λαμικταλ, ταβορ, ζαναξ, κ στιλνοξ αμα χρειαστει..

Τα πηρα απο χτες κ ειμαι αργοκιμητη σαν ζομπι, που αργοκινητη.. τελικα αμα εχεις διπολικη κ κοψεις χαπια παθαινεις υποτροπη σταντε παραγειγμα lacrymosa κ πολλι αλλοι δεν συνιστω σε κανεναν να το επιχειρησει............................ ....................... :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Empneustns

αχ βρε λακριμοζα
εχεις καποια νευρακια παπαρανω απο το συνιθισμενο και τα χαπακια βοηθουν στο να κατευνασουν λιγο αυτα τα νευρα...
προφανως ακομα δεν μπορεις να τα ελεγξεις μονη σου...
οποτε γιατι να μη τα δεχτεις σαν κατι καλο για σενα και τα πολεμας τοσο πολυ;
οτι μας κανει καλο δεν το πολεμαμε,ετσι δεν ειναι;
περαστικα λοιπον απο μενα...και βλεπουμε μπροστα θετικα  :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

σ ευχαρισω εμπνευστη, ισως ειναι ετσι οπως τα λες, βαλε κ την βλακεια κ τον αυθορμητησμο της ηλικιας κ βγαζει το αποτελεσμα, μα ρε συ μου εδωσε παρα πολλα κ εχω εξωπυραμιδικα συμτωματα κ δυσκολευοναι να γραψω αυτα που γραφω βγαζουν νοημα πειτε μου please παιρνω 5 ειδων χαπια, παει το μυαλο.........................

----------


## Empneustns

μια χαρα νοημα βγαζουν...
απλα ηρεμησε λιγακι για να μπορεις να σκεφτεις σωστα,και σιγα σιγα θα σου μειωσουν την αγωγη...
ολα γινονται για να ηρεμησεις λιγακι,τι λες μπορεις να προσπαθησεις να μενεις ηρεμη;

----------


## Lou!

λακρυ πρεπει να φροντισεις λιγο τον εαυτο σου κ να συμμαζευτεις. εχεις μια σοβαρη ασθενεια, δε σε παιρνει για μπαφακια. ουτε να κοβεις τα χαπια καθε τρεις κ λιγο. ουτε να κανεις αυτη την ακραια διατροφη που σε αφησε 45 κιλα!

εισαι καπου στα 20 αν δεν κανω λαθος? ενταξει τα λυκειακα χρονια τα εζησες υποθετω! καιρος να αρχισεις να ωριμαζεις!

νομιζω οτι αν την παρεις καποια στιγμη την ασθενεια σοβαρα, θα βρεις τροπους να τη διαχειριστεις με επιτυχια. θα βρεις κ φαρμακα να σου πανε, αν κανεις κ ψυχοθεραπεια μπορεις να χτισεις κ πιο αρμονικη σχεση με το σωμα σου κ να ξεπερασεις κ την ανορεξια, αν βρεις τροπους στη ζωη σου να παιρνεις ουσιαστικη χαρα δε θα χεις αναγκη κ τα μπαφακια!

νομιζω οτι εισαι πολυ εξυπνη κοπελα κ συμπεθαστατη! αλλα ενταξει, πρεπει να το δεις λιγο σοβαρα το θεμα. η διπολικη εχει μαλλον καλη εξελιξη με φαρμακοθεραπεια κ προσοχη. πολλοι διπολικοι ειναι λειτουργικοτατοι. ετσι νομιζω τουλαχιστον. ελπιζω να μην κανω λαθος.

----------


## kyknos25

Κ εγω πιστευω οτι αν τηρεις τη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη σε συνδιασμο με ψυχοθεραπεια θα χεις μια φυσιολογικη ζωη χωρις υποτροπες ή τελοσπαντων δε θα τις προκαλεις εσυ με τη μ αυτα που κανεις.ειναι δυσκολο ναι,καταλαβαινω κ τις παρενεργεις απ τα φαρμακα κ εγω ζαλαδα εχω και τρεμω αλλα τι να κανουμε αφου μας ετυχε πρεπει να το αντιμετωπισουμε.
κανε λιγακι υπομονη μεχρι να συνηθισεις τα φαρμακα κ θα δεις που θα σαι καλυτερα :Wink:

----------


## niah

Οταν λες εκανα τριπακι τι εννοεις?Κυριολεκτικά ή μεταφορικά?

----------


## amelie74

οποιος παιρνει παραισθησιογονες ουσιες (οπως το τριπακι ),εχει πολλες πιθανοτητες να παρουσιαση διαταραχη.
ποσο μαλλον εσυ κοριτσι μου που εχεις διπολικη διαταραχη και συν τοις αλλοις ειχες διακοψει την φαρμακευτικη σου αγωγη.

to sum up----> κομμενες οι ουσιες και ακολουθουμε πιστα την φαρμακευτικη μας αγωγη.
τα παθηματα ειναι για να μας γινονται μαθηματα!
εισαι ομορφη κοπελα Λακρυ , πανεξυπνη, καλος ανθρωπος και πανω στα νιατα σου.
η φυση σε εχει προικισει με ολα τα παραπανω προσοντα.
κριμα δεν ειναι καλη μου να "τα πετας στα σκουπιδια"?




> τελικα αμα εχεις διπολικη κ κοψεις χαπια παθαινεις υποτροπη σταντε παραγειγμα lacrymosa κ πολλι αλλοι δεν συνιστω σε κανεναν να το επιχειρησει............................ .......................


το βασικοτερο ειναι να μην το ξαναεπιχειρησεις εσυ!


φιλακια και περαστικα γλυκια μου :Smile:

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

που το βρηκες το τρυπακι και ποσο το πηρες. και πως ηταν εξωτερικα αυτο που πηρες. τι γευση ειχε και πως το καταναλωσες

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

περαστικα λακρυ μου!θα περασει!
το ξερεις καλυτερα απο ολους,αλλα να προσεχεις και μην ξανακανεις παλι τα ιδια γιατι καταπονεις τον εαυτο σου και ειναι κριμα να περνας ολα αυτα ενω ειναι στο χερι σου να εισαι μια χαρα!
φιλακια!

----------


## gingertania1985

Λακρουλα μου, πως εισαι ρε???

Δωσε σημεια ζωης!!!ΜΗν ξανακοψεις τα χαπια σε παρακαλω!!! Και ολα θα πανε καλα μην ανησυχεις!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

[QUOTE=Lou!;266236]λακρυ πρεπει να φροντισεις λιγο τον εαυτο σου κ να συμμαζευτεις. εχεις μια σοβαρη ασθενεια, δε σε παιρνει για μπαφακια. ουτε να κοβεις τα χαπια καθε τρεις κ λιγο. ουτε να κανεις αυτη την ακραια διατροφη που σε αφησε 45 κιλα!

εισαι καπου στα 20 αν δεν κανω λαθος? ενταξει τα λυκειακα χρονια τα εζησες υποθετω! καιρος να αρχισεις να ωριμαζεις!

νομιζω οτι αν την παρεις καποια στιγμη την ασθενεια σοβαρα, θα βρεις τροπους να τη διαχειριστεις με επιτυχια. θα βρεις κ φαρμακα να σου πανε, αν κανεις κ ψυχοθεραπεια μπορεις να χτισεις κ πιο αρμονικη σχεση με το σωμα σου κ να ξεπερασεις κ την ανορεξια, αν βρεις τροπους στη ζωη σου να παιρνεις ουσιαστικη χαρα δε θα χεις αναγκη κ τα μπαφακια!

νομιζω οτι εισαι πολυ εξυπνη κοπελα κ συμπεθαστατη! αλλα ενταξει, πρεπει να το δεις λιγο σοβαρα το θεμα. η διπολικη εχει μαλλον καλη εξελιξη με φαρμακοθεραπεια κ προσοχη. πολλοι διπολικοι ειναι λειτουργικοτατοι. ετσι νομιζω τουλαχιστον. ελπιζω να μην κανω λαθος.[/QUOTE/]

Ρε συ Λου εκει ακριβως θελω να γυρισω, δεν λεω τα εζησα κ τα λυκειακα τα χρονια αλλα μονο κνοντας μπαφο κ υπακουωντας τις ενολες των αλλων, γι αυτο μου βγαινει αυτη η εηταση κ δεν ξερω πρατματικα τι θελω, το οτι ειμαι ομορφη κ εξυπνη μου το χουν πει πολλοι αλλα εχω ακουσει κ το αλλο "οτι η πολλη η εξυπναδαοδηγαει στη βλακεια " σορρυ για τα ορθογραφικα ειμαι τερμα ζαντα δεν βλεπω μπροστα νου αυτη τη στιγμη

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Λακρουλα μου, πως εισαι ρε???
> 
> Δωσε σημεια ζωης!!!ΜΗν ξανακοψεις τα χαπια σε παρακαλω!!! Και ολα θα πανε καλα μην ανησυχεις!!!!!!!!!!!!


Εδω ειμαι Τανια !!! Κακο σκυλι ψοφο δεν εχει που λενε !! Κατι τετοιο χεχεχ !!! Δεν θα τα ξαξανοψω ρε συ 5 διαφορετικα μου δωσε ο μαλακας κ ειμαι σαν τζανκι δεν μπορω ουτε θαλασσα να παω ,αλλα σκεφτομαι κ αλλα λεω κ αλλα κανω...δεν παλευομαι αλλο, μομο να πεθανω να ησυχασω....

----------


## Lacrymosa

> που το βρηκες το τρυπακι και ποσο το πηρες. και πως ηταν εξωτερικα αυτο που πηρες. τι γευση ειχε και πως το καταναλωσες


lsd εννοω απλα το γραψα ετσι κατ ευφημισμον... μου δωσαν φιλοι μου σε στυποχαρτο ητανε αλλα παιζει να ειχα και bad trip μετα ακουγα να με βριζουν κ βαραγα ημουν σε εξαλλη κατασταση κ φεραν τους μπατσους ...επι 12 ωρες ημουν σε αυτο το χαλι......

----------


## gingertania1985

Κι εγω χαλια ειμαι μην ανησυχεις σε σκεφτομαι και ειμαι διπλα σου γλυκια μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Τανια Θ ρθω Θεσσαλονικη !! Ειλικρινα !! Δεν σου κανω πλακα !! Δεν μπορω αλλο ρε συ... τρεμουν τα χερια μου κ τα ποδια μου, εχω εξωπυρμιδικα, χρες κοντεψε να μου φυγει το κινητο απο το χερι....................

----------


## amelie74

και γω χαλια και μαζι σου Λακρυ μου!!!!

μην ανησυχεις κανω και γω απειρα λαθη ορθογραφικα και συντακτικα λογω υπερεντασης και μετα κανω περι τις 5-6 φορες επεξεργασια!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

ρε συ προσπαθω να γραψω κ βγαινει αλλα ντ αλλων ενω παλιοτερα εγραφα που ωραια αφου τωρα δεν ξεχωριζω μπροστα μου τι εχω κ κλεινουν τα ματια μου απο μονα τουε κ νιωθω περιεργα εινι απο τα κψλοχαλα 45 μαζι μου εβελε ο μαλακας ρε συ αμελι δεν αντεχω αλλο δεν ειμια ο εατος μου

----------


## Lacrymosa

λολ 5 ηθελα να πω αμα εβαζε 45 αυτη τη στιγμη θα τον ειχα κρεμεασει αναποδα με ενα παλουκι στον κωλο

----------


## Deep purple

Λακρυ μου γλυκια, lsd, και με τα προβληματα σου; Νομιζω οτι ξερεις καλυτερα απο ολους μας εδω οτι ολες αυτες οι χημειες ειναι κοκκινο πανι. Μην ξεχνας πως με τριπακια εχει "τρελαθει" κοσμος και κοσμακης. Σε παρακαλω, βρες καπου αλλου τη λυση. Ευχομαι γρηγορα να αισθανθεις καλυτερα, φανταζομαι μολις συνηθισεις καπως τα φαρμακα. Αντε γλυκια μου, κανε κουραγιο!!!

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Lacrymosa μην ξανακάνεις το λάθος να κόψεις τα χάπια. Ακολούθησε πιστά τον γιατρό και τον διατροφολόγο και θα νιώσεις καλύτερα. Εγώ δεν θέλω να ξαναδώ τέτοια Λάκρυ. Η παρουσία σου στο φόρουμ είναι σημαντική γιατί έχεις κοφτερό μυαλό! Μην καταστρέφεις ότι πολυτιμότερο έχεις δηλαδή το μυαλό σου. Τα LSD που τα βρήκες βρε αθεόφοβη; εγώ νόμιζα ότι αυτά δεν υπάρχουν πια.

----------


## amelie74

> ρε συ αμελι δεν αντεχω αλλο δεν ειμια ο εατος μου


*λακρυ και γω σημερα δεν ειμαι ο εαυτος μου.
ειμαι μια σκια του εαυτου μου.
νιωθω τρομερο αγχος.
θελω να ηρεμησω και δεν μπορω!!!*

γαμω την διπολικη διαταραχη μας μεσα!!!
λες να φταιει και η ζεστη?
νομιζω οτι ολες οι διαταραχες επιδεινωνονται τους καλοκαιρινους μηνες.
ετσι εχω διαβασει.

----------


## Lacrymosa

[QUOTE=Gypsy Cello;266369]Lacrymosa μην ξανακάνεις το λάθος να κόψεις τα χάπια. Ακολούθησε πιστά τον γιατρό και τον διατροφολόγο και θα νιώσεις καλύτερα. Εγώ δεν θέλω να ξαναδώ τέτοια Λάκρυ. Η παρουσία σου στο φόρουμ είναι σημαντική γιατί έχεις κοφτερό μυαλό! Μην καταστρέφεις ότι πολυτιμότερο έχεις δηλαδή το μυαλό σου. Τα LSD που τα βρήκες βρε αθεόφοβη; εγώ νόμιζα ότι αυτά δεν υπάρχουν πια.[/QUOΤΕ/]

Ρε συ οχι πηγα σε γιατρο καινουργιο σημερα κ σε διατροφολογο κ μου εδωσε 5 διαφορετικα χαπια ο μαλακας γι αυτο κ ειμαι κ εστι περιερη καπως κ δν βλεπω μπροστα μου κ δε ξεχωριζω τι γραφω ααμα λεω βλακειες κ ασυναρτησιες θελω να μου το λετε οκ?? τριπακι με δωσε φιλος μου εδω στην περοχη μου ειναι φουλ στα ντραγκια χεχε κ ειναι πιο δυνατα τα ατιμα λολ

----------


## Lacrymosa

> *λακρυ και γω σημερα δεν ειμαι ο εαυτος μου.
> ειμαι μια σκια του εαυτου μου.
> νιωθω τρομερο αγχος.
> θελω να ηρεμησω και δεν μπορω!!!*
> 
> γαμω την διπολικη διαταραχη μας μεσα!!!
> λες να φταιει και η ζεστη?
> νομιζω οτι ολες οι διαταραχες επιδεινωνονται τους καλοκαιρινους μηνες.
> ετσι εχω διαβασει.


Αμελει εχω γινει σαν φρικιο ασε ειμαι junkie freak οπως εγραφα δεν μποροω ομως να οθρλιξαω γιατι εχει κλεισει η φωνη μου, ποναω κ δεν μπορω να κλαψω, υποφερω αλλα δεν νιβθβ, δεν ξερω αμα ειμαι αυτη που γραφω, δεν ξερω ανα εχω αυτην την φαστηα, νομιαω ειμαι καποια αλλη, δεν μπορω να διαχωρισω την αληθεια απο την ψευδαισθηση κ δυσκολευομαι.............. FUCK OFF BIPOLAR BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kyknos25

> Αμελει εχω γινει σαν φρικιο ασε ειμαι junkie freak οπως εγραφα δεν μποροω ομως να οθρλιξαω γιατι εχει κλεισει η φωνη μου, ποναω κ δεν μπορω να κλαψω, υποφερω αλλα δεν νιβθβ, δεν ξερω αμα ειμαι αυτη που γραφω, δεν ξερω ανα εχω αυτην την φαστηα, νομιαω ειμαι καποια αλλη, δεν μπορω να διαχωρισω την αληθεια απο την ψευδαισθηση κ δυσκολευομαι.............. FUCK OFF BIPOLAR BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


λακρυ εγω ζω καθε με αυτο κ το νιωθω οτι ειμαι καποαι αλλη.δεν εχω κουραγιο να με στηριζω πως αλλωστε?ειμαι χαλια

----------


## amelie74

κουραγιο κουκλες θα τα καταφερουμε!
διπολικοι ολου του κοσμου ενωθειτε!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Bipolars from all the world come together !!!!!!  :Smile: 
(Ειπα να πεταξω κι εγω το αγγλικο αφου το χω χεχεχεχ !!!!!!)

----------


## Lou!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axb2sHpGwHQ

----------


## carrot

Κουράγιο. θα τα καταφέρεΤΕ.

----------


## niah

Στεναχωριεμαι για τα παιδια που διχως να κανουν τιποτα,αντιμετωπιζουν ενα σωρο ψυχολογικά.Χωρις πραγματικα να φταινε σε τιποτα ρε γαμω την πουτ**α κι αδικη ζωη.
Τιποτα αλλο δεν εχω να πω
Σορρι λακριμοζα αλλα εγω δεν μπορω να ειμαι καλη κ γλυκια απεναντι σου οπως οι υπολοιποι.και θαυμαζω το πως καταφερνουν κ δεν εκνευριζονται
Πηγαινεις γυρευοντας.Πιο πολυ νοημα θα χει να χτυπησει κανεις το κεφαλι του στον τοιχο παρα να προσπαθησει να σε συμβουλεψει ή να σε βοηθησει.Αφου δεν θες κ δεν βοηθας η ιδια καθολου τον εαυτο σου,και δεν παιρνεις κανενος τα λογια στα σοβαρα.Οσο για το ρητο περι υπερβολικης εξυπναδας που ανεφερες, θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Κουράγιο. θα τα καταφέρεΤΕ.


Θ τα καταφερεις κι ΕΣΥ καροτ !!!!!! Δεν τιθεται ambiguity πανω σ αυτο !!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axb2sHpGwHQ


Αχ λου χτυπησες φλεβα !!! ΑΠ τα αγαπημενα μου τραγουδια ειναι !!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## hoodini

Παιρνεις τριπακι και μετα λες πως εχεις παθει κριση μανιας; Λογικο ειναι να παθεις κριση...επειδη πηρες πακι. Ο γιατρος ξερει οτι παιρνεις τριπακια (και σου λεει πως εισαι διπολικη) ή εκανε απλα διαγνωση λογω των κρισεων που αναφερεις;
Εχουν αναφερθει πολλες περιπτωσεις με λαθος διαγνωση επειδη ο ασθενης μαζι με τα φαρμακα του, επαιρνε και διαφορα αλλα(κουμπακια,τριπακια , μπαφακια κλπ.) χωρις να ενημερωνει το γιατρο του. Μια λαθος διαγνωση σ'αυτην την περιπτωση μπορει να αποβει μοιραια. Βεβαια μπορει να αναρωτηθει κανεις ,γιατι -ενω παιρνεις το "κατιτις" σου απο το φιλο σου-συνεχιζεις να πηγαινεις στο γιατρο ξοδευοντας τοσα λεφτα κ χρονο τσαμπα.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

> Αχ λου χτυπησες φλεβα !!! ΑΠ τα αγαπημενα μου τραγουδια ειναι !!!!!!!!!!!


Πολυ ωραιο κομματι!!! Τι κανετε?? Εγω εξαφανιζομαι :-)

----------


## Lacrymosa

hoodini μια φορα μονο πηρα τριπακι, δεν το κανω συνεχεια, μπαφους ειναι αλλο θεμα λολ αλλα τωρα εχω πολυ καιρο να κανω, μπορω να πω οτι τα χω κοψει, ειναι οτι αποφευγω να ερχομαι κ σε επαφη με τα παιδια αυτα, αλλα δεν ξερω για ποσο ακομα, παντως προσπαθω να εχω αυτοελεγχο οσο γινεται..

διπολικη ειχα πολυ πριν κανω τριπακι κ εχω κανει κ αλλα μανιακα επεισοδια, απλα αυτο το τελευταιο ηταν πιο δυνατο επειδη παιξαν κ ουσιες στη μεση κ ημουν χωρις φαρμακα.... τωρα τα εχω ξαναρχισει τα φαρμακα δεν γινοταν αλλιως, οσο εζησα "ωραια" εζησα.....

----------


## Lacrymosa

αχινουλι δεν ξερω τι μουσικη ακους, αλλα αυτο ελπιζω να σ αρεσει, εχει πολυ ενταση !!!  :Smile:

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Ναι μου αρεσει :-)

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Αυτο??
Ακου και το " Παγωμενο" αν θελεις που εβαλα στο music.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Αχ ,ακους soad, λατρευω ρε συ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Θα το ακουσω κ το "παγωμενο" οκ !!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Λατρευω επισης το aerials υπερβολικα πολυ λεμε !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Μου αρεσει πολυ!!!!!!!!!!! 
Και το κλασικο...

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ιου Ιου σε παω πολυ εσενα girl !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 




Τα σπαει ρε συ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Και ομορφοι στιχοι :-)
Me too... !!!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ρε συ εχεις τελειο γουστο απο μουσικη !!!!!!!!!!




καλα δεν υπαρχει απλα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## hoodini

@Lacrymosa 
Το θεμα ειναι τι παιρνεις (αλκοολ, μαυρο...μπλα μπλα μπλα) κ τι λες στον ψυχιατρο. Λες , εχεις διπολικη διαταραχη,δεν παιρνεις τα φαρμακα σου για να κανεις πακι και "αλλα" και ολα αυτα καταληγουν σε κριση μανιας.Εντελως ανευθυνο κ καταστροφικο.

----------


## Mystic

> @Lacrymosa 
> Το θεμα ειναι τι παιρνεις (αλκοολ, μαυρο...μπλα μπλα μπλα) κ τι λες στον ψυχιατρο. Λες , εχεις διπολικη διαταραχη,δεν παιρνεις τα φαρμακα σου για να κανεις πακι και "αλλα" και ολα αυτα καταληγουν σε κριση μανιας.Εντελως ανευθυνο κ καταστροφικο.


Εντάξει, την έκραξες την κοπέλα. Που ακριβώς αποσκοπείς; Λες να μην ταλαιπωρήθηκε αρκετά με αυτά που πέρασε;; Κάτι άτομα!

----------


## hoodini

οκ να χαιδευω αυτια τοτε..!

zzZZzzZZz......

----------


## niah

Χουντινι...πες τα χρυσοστομε!
μαζι σου

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Οχι δεν χρειαζεται να χαιδευουμε αυτια... Αλλα νομιζω οτι η Λακρυ γνωριζει καλυτερα απο ολους ποσο αυτοκαταστροφικα ηταν αυτα που εκανε κι ανευθυνα επομενως. Καποιες συμπεριφορες ομως ειναι στο πλαισιο της αρρωστιας, οταν αυτην δεν ελεγχεται. Και ισως μερικοι ανθρωποι να πρεπει να φτασουν στα ορια τους για να συνειδητοποιησουν τι κανουνε, να θορυβηθουν και να ζητησουν τη βοηθεια και τα φαρμακα και να σταματησουν καποια πραγματα που κανουν. Δεν ξερω... γνωμες..

----------


## amelie74

> Οχι δεν χρειαζεται να χαιδευουμε αυτια... Αλλα νομιζω οτι η Λακρυ γνωριζει καλυτερα απο ολους ποσο αυτοκαταστροφικα ηταν αυτα που εκανε κι ανευθυνα επομενως. Καποιες συμπεριφορες ομως ειναι στο πλαισιο της αρρωστιας, οταν αυτην δεν ελεγχεται. Και ισως μερικοι ανθρωποι να πρεπει να φτασουν στα ορια τους για να συνειδητοποιησουν τι κανουνε, να θορυβηθουν και να ζητησουν τη βοηθεια και τα φαρμακα και να σταματησουν καποια πραγματα που κανουν. Δεν ξερω... γνωμες..


συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου αχινε!
τα ειπες πολυ ομορφα!

----------


## niah

Eν μερει μπορει και να συμφωνω κι εγω αχινε,οσον αφορα τις ακραιες συμπεριφορες,κι οτι ισως καποιος πρεπει να "φαει τη σφαλιαρα" μονος του. για να καταλαβει. Ομως ξερεις εκ των προταιρων ειδικα σ αυτην την περιπτωση οτι αυτα τα σκατα θα σου 10 πλασιασουν το προβλημα.Το ξερεις ρε γαμωτο! γιατι πας και το κανεις? Και δεν ειναι κατι που δεν εχει δοκιμασει ωστε να της μεινει απωθημενο.Οκ τα δοκιμασε,εφοσον θελει να θεραπευτει ομως,τα ξεχναει αυτα τα σκατα.Δεν βαζεις η ιδια το λαιμο σου στην κυλοτινα,ειδικα δε οταν λες πως θες να καλυτερευσεις και παραπονιεσαι μετα.
Κι εσεις απ την ιδια κωλοαρρωστεια πασχετε αλλα δεν πατε να κατεβαζετε τριπακια και να κουμπωνεστε.ελεος.αν μη τι αλλων,δεν μπορεις να κλαιγεσαι μετα.
Κι οπως λεει κι ο χουντινι παραπανω αυτα λεγονται στο γιατρο ωστε να λαμβανονται υποψην στα πορισματα του.Δεν μπορει να διαγιγνωσκει μια διαταραχη ή να αξιολογει την εξελιξη αυτης οταν υπαρχουν τριπακια και σκατα στη μεση.Αυτο ειναι αυτοκτονια.
Πως ξερει οτι η αγωγη που της δινει ο γιατρος αξιολογώντας αυτα που συμβαινουν και πιστευοντας οτι αυτα τα κανει στα νορμαλ της,αγνοώντας την ληψη ουσιων,ειναι η καταλληλη?Πως ξερει οτι δεν την κανει χειροτερα ακομα?
ή θες να κανεις κατι καλο για σενα και πας στον γιατρο και του μιλας ειλικρινα
ή απλως το παιρνεις αποφαση και σταματας να κοροιδευεις τον εαυτο σου και να ταλαιπωρεις κι εσενα κι αλλους περισσοτερο.
ετσι το βλεπω εγω.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Εν (κατα πολυ) μερει συμφωνω niah. Στο γιατι το κανεις γαμωτο! Γιατι πας και το κανεις, αφου ξερεις, η απαντηση ειναι πολυ θολη και ειναι σε εναν βαθμο κομματι της ασθενειας πιστευω. Ισως γιατι θελεις κι αλλο. Θελεις πιο κατω. Θελεις ΣΚΑΤΑ. Εισαι αυτοκαταστροφικη. Πονας. Δεν ξερω, δεν δικαιολογω. Εγω που την εχω πατησει πχ. με το χασισι το αποφευγω, αλλα εχω καταχρηστικες τασεις που ξερω οτι μου κανουν κακο. Πχ πινω αρκετα. Τα λεω ολα στον γιατρο. Ειναι δυσκολο και μπερδεμενο. Δεν θελω να κρινω ευκολα, ειδικα αν δεν γνωριζω καποιον. Ειναι κι εμενα ο χαρακτηρας μου λιγακι αυτοκαταστροφικος και κατανοω καποια πραγματα. Και βιαιος συχνα. Δεν το θελω αυτο, απλα συμβαινει καμια φορα....

----------


## hoodini

well said niah.
@Ααχχιιννοοςς
Ακραιες συμπεριφορες (απο οτι ψιλοπηρε το ματι μου εδω) ειναι το να μιλαμε για καθαρτικο ή αλλου ειδους "βοηθηματα" υπερ-αδυνατισματος ενω κοντευουμε να γινουμε ακτινογραφια.Αμα τριπο-κουμπωνομαι κλπ κλπ κλπ κ λιμοκτονω κ μετα εχω τυψεις επειδη εφαγα κατι το βραδυ κ μου γραφει κ ο γιατρος μου τα απειρα φαρμακα επειδη ("μαλλον" ) μου διαγνωστηκε η διπολικη διαταραχη , ε τοτε κατι δεν παει καθολου καλα.
Δεν μπορω να περιμενω να με βοηθησει καποιος αν δεν τον εμπιστευομαι και δεν του λεω την αληθεια, ειτε ειναι γιατρος αυτος ειτε φιλος.Πρωτα απο ολα πρεπει να το εχω παρει αποφαση.Αποφαση λεμε..οχι "αντε να πιω λιγο κ να δοκιμασω, αφου καλα ειμαι τωρα.."

----------


## hoodini

Ο φιλος μου εκανε το ιδιο λαθος.Πηγε σε ψυχολογο λογω καταθλιψης(αποτελεσμα χρησης ουσιων) ακολουθησε αγωγη αλλα συνεχισε να πινει χωρις να το γνωριζει ο γιατρος του(και οι διαφοροι αλλοι γιατροι που ακολουθησαν).Αποτελεσμα...ψ χωσικα επεισοδια , σκαμπανευασματα στη διαθεση κα..Διαγνωστηκε (λανθασμενα) απο ψυχιατρο(ενας απο τους πολλους που ακολουθησαν) πως πασχει απο διπολικη διαταραχη και συνεχισε να παιρνει φαρμακα πινοντας που και που και παντα με το αγχος και το ερωτημα.."και τωρα τι εχω; ειναι φυσιολογικο;"
Τωρα τα χει κοψει ολα.Ναρκωτικα και φαρμακα.Η διαταραχη ηταν αποτελεσμα ουσιων και φαρμακων. Χρειαστηκε ομως περα απο την προσπαθεια του , να ειναι ειλικρινης.Χρειαστηκε επισης και αυστηροτητα απο μενα.

(Αυτο που διαπιστωνει κανεις στο τελος ,ειναι το ποσο ευκολα συνταγογραφουνται φαρμακα σε ασθενη, ενω στην πραγματικοτητα χρειαζεται απλα εναν καλο ακροατη και ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη , ειτε απο το κοντινο του περιβαλλον , ειτε απο καλο ψυχολογο.Απο μονα τους τα φαρμακα δεν εχουν αποτελεσμα. )

----------


## Remedy

> well said niah.
> @Ααχχιιννοοςς
> Ακραιες συμπεριφορες (απο οτι ψιλοπηρε το ματι μου εδω) ειναι το να μιλαμε για καθαρτικο ή αλλου ειδους "βοηθηματα" υπερ-αδυνατισματος ενω κοντευουμε να γινουμε ακτινογραφια.Αμα τριπο-κουμπωνομαι κλπ κλπ κλπ κ λιμοκτονω κ μετα εχω τυψεις επειδη εφαγα κατι το βραδυ κ μου γραφει κ ο γιατρος μου τα απειρα φαρμακα επειδη ("μαλλον" ) μου διαγνωστηκε η διπολικη διαταραχη , ε τοτε κατι δεν παει καθολου καλα.
> Δεν μπορω να περιμενω να με βοηθησει καποιος αν δεν τον εμπιστευομαι και δεν του λεω την αληθεια, ειτε ειναι γιατρος αυτος ειτε φιλος.Πρωτα απο ολα πρεπει να το εχω παρει αποφαση.Αποφαση λεμε..οχι "αντε να πιω λιγο κ να δοκιμασω, αφου καλα ειμαι τωρα.."
> Ο φιλος μου εκανε το ιδιο λαθος.Πηγε σε ψυχολογο λογω καταθλιψης(αποτελεσμα χρησης ουσιων) ακολουθησε αγωγη αλλα συνεχισε να πινει χωρις να το γνωριζει ο γιατρος του(και οι διαφοροι αλλοι γιατροι που ακολουθησαν). Αποτελεσμα... ψυχωσικα επεισοδια , σκαμπανευασματα στη διαθεση κα. .Διαγνωστηκε (λανθασμενα) απο ψυχιατρο (ενας απο τους πολλους που ακολουθησαν) πως πασχει απο διπολικη διαταραχη και συνεχισε να παιρνει φαρμακα πινοντας που και που και παντα με το αγχος και το ερωτημα.."και τωρα τι εχω; ειναι φυσιολογικο;"
> Τωρα τα χει κοψει ολα.Ναρκωτικα και φαρμακα.Η διαταραχη ηταν αποτελεσμα ουσιων και φαρμακων. Χρειαστηκε ομως περα απο την προσπαθεια του , να ειναι ειλικρινης. Χρειαστηκε επισης και αυστηροτητα απο μενα.
> 
> (Αυτο που διαπιστωνει κανεις στο τελος ,ειναι το ποσο ευκολα συνταγογραφουνται φαρμακα σε ασθενη, ενω στην πραγματικοτητα χρειαζεται απλα εναν καλο ακροατη και ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη , ειτε απο το κοντινο του περιβαλλον ,* ειτε απο καλο ψυχολογο. Απο μονα τους τα φαρμακα δεν εχουν αποτελεσμα.* )


ειδικα οταν παραλειπεις να πεις στον γιατρο οτι εισαι ναρκομανης...

----------


## Remedy

> Παιρνεις τριπακι και μετα λες πως εχεις παθει κριση μανιας; Λογικο ειναι να παθεις κριση...επειδη πηρες πακι. Ο γιατρος ξερει οτι παιρνεις τριπακια (και σου λεει πως εισαι διπολικη) ή εκανε απλα διαγνωση λογω των κρισεων που αναφερεις;
> Εχουν αναφερθει πολλες περιπτωσεις με λαθος διαγνωση επειδη ο ασθενης μαζι με τα φαρμακα του, επαιρνε και διαφορα αλλα(κουμπακια,τριπακια , μπαφακια κλπ.) χωρις να ενημερωνει το γιατρο του. Μια λαθος διαγνωση σ'αυτην την περιπτωση μπορει να αποβει μοιραια. *Βεβαια μπορει να αναρωτηθει κανεις ,γιατι -ενω παιρνεις το "κατιτις" σου απο το φιλο σου-συνεχιζεις να πηγαινεις στο γιατρο ξοδευοντας τοσα λεφτα κ χρονο τσαμπα*.


ισως γιατι ειναι πιο βολικο να ριχνουμε τις ευθυνες σε μια αρρωστια (δεν φταιω εγω, αρρωστησα) απο το να παραδεχτουμε οτι ολο το κακο το κανουμε μονοι μας με την ληψη ουσιων και τραβολογαμε αδικα ενα σωρο κοσμο

----------


## Remedy

> Οχι δεν χρειαζεται να χαιδευουμε αυτια... Αλλα νομιζω οτι η Λακρυ γνωριζει καλυτερα απο ολους ποσο αυτοκαταστροφικα ηταν αυτα που εκανε κι ανευθυνα επομενως.* Καποιες συμπεριφορες ομως ειναι στο πλαισιο της αρρωστιας, οταν αυτην δεν ελεγχεται.* Και ισως μερικοι ανθρωποι να πρεπει να φτασουν στα ορια τους για να συνειδητοποιησουν τι κανουνε, να θορυβηθουν και να ζητησουν τη βοηθεια και τα φαρμακα και να σταματησουν καποια πραγματα που κανουν. Δεν ξερω... γνωμες..


πιστεψε με, οτι πολλες φορες, *καποιες αρρωστιες ειναι στο πλαισιο μιας συμπεριφορας, οταν αυτη δεν ελεγχεται...*

----------


## hoodini

@Remedy
(ξεχασα να γραψω πως )ο φιλος μου ειχε κοψει σε προγραμμα(στεγνο) για ενα πολυ μικρο διαστημα και επειτα ενω πηγαινε στον ψυχιατρο.Δεν κρατησε για πολυ ομως. Αυτο ειναι που δεν εμαθε ποτε ο γιατρος /οι γιατροι του.

----------


## hoodini

> πιστεψε με, οτι πολλες φορες, *καποιες αρρωστιες ειναι στο πλαισιο μιας συμπεριφορας, οταν αυτη δεν ελεγχεται...*


true


...........

----------


## Mystic

Το έχετε καταλάβει ότι hoodini και niah είναι το ίδιο άτομο, έτσι; Talking about παθολογική συμπεριφορά. Δεν μπαίνω καν στον κόπο να σχολιάσω τα λεγόμενα τους. Εύχομαι στη Lacrymosa να μειωθεί ο πόνος της ψυχής της και να νιώσει ήρεμη ψυχικά. Σε κανέναν άνθρωπο δεν αξίζει να πονάει, ούτε θα κρίνω το πως το εκφράζει και αν είναι απόρροια προσωπικότητας ή ασθένειας. Ελπίζω να βρει βοήθεια.

----------


## Remedy

> Το έχετε καταλάβει ότι hoodini και niah είναι το ίδιο άτομο, έτσι; Talking about παθολογική συμπεριφορά. Δεν μπαίνω καν στον κόπο να σχολιάσω τα λεγόμενα τους. Εύχομαι στη Lacrymosa να μειωθεί ο πόνος της ψυχής της και να νιώσει ήρεμη ψυχικά. Σε κανέναν άνθρωπο δεν αξίζει να πονάει, ούτε θα κρίνω το πως το εκφράζει και αν είναι απόρροια προσωπικότητας ή ασθένειας. Ελπίζω να βρει βοήθεια.


οχι, δεν το εχουμε καταλαβει..
εσυ που το καταλαβες?

----------


## Mystic

Λίγη παρατηρητικότητα μόνο....

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Lacry tora pou to kaloskeftomai,exei dikio i niah. Prepei oposdipote na peis sto giatro sou ti exeis kanei gia na mporei n' axiologisei sosta tin exelixi tis astheneias. Den prepei na tou kriveis pragmata. Ta lsd kai oi malakies epireazoun tin diataraxi.

----------


## niah

> Εν (κατα πολυ) μερει συμφωνω niah. Στο γιατι το κανεις γαμωτο! Γιατι πας και το κανεις, αφου ξερεις, η απαντηση ειναι πολυ θολη και ειναι σε εναν βαθμο κομματι της ασθενειας πιστευω. Ισως γιατι θελεις κι αλλο. Θελεις πιο κατω. Θελεις ΣΚΑΤΑ. Εισαι αυτοκαταστροφικη. Πονας. Δεν ξερω, δεν δικαιολογω. Εγω που την εχω πατησει πχ. με το χασισι το αποφευγω, αλλα εχω καταχρηστικες τασεις που ξερω οτι μου κανουν κακο. Πχ πινω αρκετα. Τα λεω ολα στον γιατρο. Ειναι δυσκολο και μπερδεμενο. Δεν θελω να κρινω ευκολα, ειδικα αν δεν γνωριζω καποιον. Ειναι κι εμενα ο χαρακτηρας μου λιγακι αυτοκαταστροφικος και κατανοω καποια πραγματα. Και βιαιος συχνα. Δεν το θελω αυτο, απλα συμβαινει καμια φορα....


Κι εγω υπηρξα κι ισως ακομα σ εναν βαθμο,ειμαι αυτοκαταστροφικη.Αυτο φαινονταν ομως σε αλλου ειδους συμπεριφορες,οπως π.χ. αυτα με τα καθαρτικα και τους εμετους που αναφερει κι ο χουντινι απο κατω.Τις ουσιες τις επαιρνα καθαρα για να φτιαχνω το κεφαλι μου ή να ξεφευγω απ την πολλη σκεψη.Επισης εκεινη την περιοδο δεν ενιωθα οτι θελω να βοηθηθω,ουτε ειχα ψαχτει για θεραπεια,ουτε ακολουθουσα καποια αγωγη.Εν παση περιπτωσει αποφασιζεις ποιον απ τους δυο δρομους ακολουθεις γιατι αυτα τα δυο δεν συνδιαζονται..Διαλεγεις και παιρνεις.Δεν μπορεις να πινεις παραισθησιογονα και μετα να παραπονιεσαι,εφοσον εκ των προταιρων ξερεις τι κανεις κι οτι θα ξεφυγεις.Εκει σκαλωνω εγω.




> Το έχετε καταλάβει ότι hoodini και niah είναι το ίδιο άτομο, έτσι; Talking about παθολογική συμπεριφορά. Δεν μπαίνω καν στον κόπο να σχολιάσω τα λεγόμενα τους. Εύχομαι στη Lacrymosa να μειωθεί ο πόνος της ψυχής της και να νιώσει ήρεμη ψυχικά. Σε κανέναν άνθρωπο δεν αξίζει να πονάει, ούτε θα κρίνω το πως το εκφράζει και αν είναι απόρροια προσωπικότητας ή ασθένειας. Ελπίζω να βρει βοήθεια.


Σοφη παρατηρηση καθως πασχω απο συνδρομο πολλαπλης προσωπικότητας.
Οι εναλλαγες γινονται σε δευτερολεπτα.Μπαινω ως χουντινι και γραφω την αποψη μου κι εναλλασομαι σε νιαχ για να συμφωνησω μαζι μου. Ευγε ;ρ

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

> πιστεψε με, οτι πολλες φορες, *καποιες αρρωστιες ειναι στο πλαισιο μιας συμπεριφορας, οταν αυτη δεν ελεγχεται...*


Ναι δεν διαφωνω, σιγουρα πολλες συμπεριφορες πυροδοτουν μια ασθενεια.
Απλα λεω οτι ο ελεγχος δεν ειναι παντα ακριβως στο χερι μας. Στον γιατρο μου εγω προσωπικα τα λεω ολα. Σχεση με ναρκωτικα δεν εχω. 
Εχω αλλες αυτοκαταστροφικες συμπεριφορες κατα καιρους. το σταματω εδω. δεν διαφωνω παντως μαζι σας hoodini και remedy. απλα λεω οτι υπαρχει μια ορμη μεσα, που στον αρρωστο μοιαζει δεν ξερω αυτοκτονικη καμια φορα, μπορει να θελει να φτασει σε σημειο που να κανει του αλλους να τον σταματησουν. μπορει να θελει οντως καταβαθος να μπει σε ψ... εγω ετσι το βιωνα πανω σε εξαρση...

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Λακρυ αν δεν εχεις μιλησει στον γιατρο γι αυτα που κανεις, νομιζω οτι πρεπει να του τα πεις. Και δεν ξερω ακριβως τι παιρνεις. Αλλα καπου διαβασα για lsd. Πραγματικα αν παιρνεις τρυπακια τα φαρμακα ειναι δωρο αδωρον. Δηλαδη λογικοτατο να εισαι μιαου και δυο και βαλε (οπως λεει κι ο Αρκας)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gypsy Cello

E koita min to parexigisoume ki ayto, mporei na parapempei stin agapi tis gia tis gates  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## hoodini

> Λίγη παρατηρητικότητα μόνο....


πω...ο,τι να ναι...

----------


## hoodini

> Σοφη παρατηρηση καθως πασχω απο συνδρομο πολλαπλης προσωπικότητας.
> Οι εναλλαγες γινονται σε δευτερολεπτα.Μπαινω ως χουντινι και γραφω την αποψη μου κι εναλλασομαι σε νιαχ για να συμφωνησω μαζι μου. Ευγε ;ρ


χαχαχα(τωρα γελαω με τον εαυτο μου)

----------


## Remedy

> Ναι δεν διαφωνω, σιγουρα πολλες συμπεριφορες πυροδοτουν μια ασθενεια.
> Απλα λεω οτι ο ελεγχος δεν ειναι παντα ακριβως στο χερι μας. Στον γιατρο μου εγω προσωπικα τα λεω ολα. Σχεση με ναρκωτικα δεν εχω. 
> Εχω αλλες αυτοκαταστροφικες συμπεριφορες κατα καιρους. το σταματω εδω. δεν διαφωνω παντως μαζι σας hoodini και remedy. απλα λεω οτι υπαρχει μια ορμη μεσα, που στον αρρωστο μοιαζει δεν ξερω αυτοκτονικη καμια φορα, μπορει να θελει να φτασει σε σημειο που να κανει του αλλους να τον σταματησουν. μπορει να θελει οντως καταβαθος να μπει σε ψ... εγω ετσι το βιωνα πανω σε εξαρση...


εκτος αυτων αχινε
τα ψυχοφαρμακα δεν ειναι καραμελες...
οταν καποιος παει στον ψυχιατρο γιατι εχει δυσλειτουργικη συμπεριφορα, προβληματα, κρισεις, κρυβει ομως και μια χρηση ουσιων, που μπορει να μην πυροδοτει απλα μια σθενεια, ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΟΝΗ ΤΗΣ Η ΑΙΤΙΑ για την δυσλειτουργικη συμπεριφορα μαζι με τον χ-ψ χαρακτηρα, και οδηγηθει ο γιατρος με λαθος πληροφοριες να δωσει μια σακουλα ψυχοφαρμακα για δεν ξερω κι εγω ποσο καιρο, μετα ξεκιναει μια σιτορια, οπου δεν ξερεις που ειοναι η αρρωστια, ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΝ, η αν υπ-αρχει μια προβληματικη συμπεριφορα, φασρμακοληψια του σκοτωμου κι ενας φαυλος κυκλος απο κει και περα χωρις αρχη και τελος...

----------


## niah

> χαχαχα(τωρα γελαω με τον εαυτο μου)


Καλημερα μου.Τι μου κανω?Ειμαι καλα? Που ειμαι?
Αντε, γεια μου τωρα.
να μαι καλα.

----------


## amelie74

λακρυμοζα μου που χαθηκες?
ανησυχω...
ελπιζω να εισαι καλυτερα.
δωσε please ενα σημειο ζωης.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

> Καλημερα μου.Τι μου κανω?Ειμαι καλα? Που ειμαι?
> Αντε, γεια μου τωρα.
> να μαι καλα.


χιχιχι. Νιαχ, το ονομα σου εχει σχεση με γατες? Ισως ειναι ασχετη τελειως η ερωτηση, εμενα με παραπεμπει καθε φοαρα εκει(ισως επειδη μου αρεσουν πολυ οι γατες :Ρ).

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Αμελι εσυ πως εισαι? Εγω μια ετσι μια αλλιως. Γενικα καλα, αλλα εχω πολλες πολλες ζαλαδες κι ο γιατρος μου μειωσε λιγο τα abilify την τελευταια φορα...

----------


## amelie74

σχετικα καλα ειμαι αχινε μου.
εχω βεβαια τα σκαμπανεβασματα μου αλλα σε γενικες γραμμες καλα θα ελεγα.
και μενα μου μειωσε αισθητα το αντιψυχωσικο.
χαιρομαι που εισαι καλα.
για την λακρυ ανησυχω.
εχεις επικοινωνησει μαζι της?

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Νομιζω οτι ειναι καλυτερα Αμελι μου, μην ανησυχεις. :-) 
Φανταζομαι θα ξαναμπει συντομα.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Ξανα μαμα τα ιδια σκατα :-Ρ

----------


## amelie74

> Νομιζω οτι ειναι καλυτερα Αμελι μου, μην ανησυχεις. :-)


μακαρι να ειναι καλα η λακρυ μας!
μακαρι να εισαι καλα και συ κοπελα μου!
μακαρι να ειμαστε ολοι καλα!(το κατα δυναμην...) :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> Ξανα μαμα τα ιδια σκατα :-Ρ


τι επαθες αχινουλι μου?
επεσες παλι?

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Επεσα απλως στο πατωμα, ευτυχως :-)

----------


## change

εκοψες τα χαπια και προηλ8ε αυτο?

----------


## amelie74

> Επεσα απλως στο πατωμα, ευτυχως :-)


χεχεχε παντως τελευταια σε βλεπω με ορεξη για χιουμορ, αρα μαλλον καλα πανε τα πραγματα :Smile: 
σωστα?

----------


## Lacrymosa

Λολ πεθανα απο overdose !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Πλακιζω, μια χαρα ειμαι, καλυτερα απο ποτε, ειμαι σταθεροποιημενη, δεν εμπαινα επειδη ηταν το μηχανηματακι για φορματ!!

kissezZzZz !!!!!

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Και οι 2 στιχους απο placebo Lacry??!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Νομιζω τους τονισα λιγο...
Οχι γιατι? Τελος παντων  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ναι ρε συ λατευω placebo αμα εννοεις την υπογραφη ναι, αλλα ενας στιχος ειναι, ο αλλος που ειναι βρε ???  :Smile:

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Ο δικος μου απο bruise prisine. Kι εγω λατρευω!!!

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Κλασικο, αλλα αγαπημενο...

----------


## Lacrymosa

J Adore !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

:Embarrassment:  χαχα
Φιλακιαααααα

----------


## Lacrymosa

kissezZzZ βγαινω κι εγω παω βολτιτσα καλα να περνατε cya !!!  :Smile:

----------


## niah

> χιχιχι. Νιαχ, το ονομα σου εχει σχεση με γατες? Ισως ειναι ασχετη τελειως η ερωτηση, εμενα με παραπεμπει καθε φοαρα εκει(ισως επειδη μου αρεσουν πολυ οι γατες :Ρ).


 και με γατες και με το "νιανιαρισμα" των μωρων ;ρ Όπως θες παρτο,δεν σημαινει τιποτα βαθυ κι επιστημονικο.
Είστε ολες καλα σημερα?
Οταν λες επεσες κατω αχινε εννοεις λιποθυμησες?Αρχισε να προσεχεις λιγο τον εαυτο σου ρε.Ξεκινα να σ αγαπας κ να σε φροντιζεις,μόνο ετσι θα ρθει η θεραπεια.Και απ τα γραπτα σου δειχνεις οτι θες να αντιμετωπισεις την κατασταση.Μην το αναβαλεις αλλο.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Εμενα με πιανει ζαλαδα κ ταση λιποθυμιας απο τη ζεστη κ μου ειπε ο γιατρος να πινω πολλους χυμους, αλλα πλεον δεν στιβω γιατι βαριεμαι, παιρνω τους ετοιμους... να λιποθυμησω κανονικα εχω παααρα πολυ καιρο.....

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Μαλλον σας μπερδεψα, αστειευομουν. Απλως ημουν ξαπλωμενη στο πατωμα εκεινη την ωρα :-Ρ
Ζαλαδες εχω πολλες παντως, απο φαρμακα και ζεστη μαζι...

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Το παιρνω οτι εχει σχεση με γατες niah...
Εγω καλα ειμαι, μαλλον. Παντα βαζω ενα μαλλον, κραταω τις επιφυλαξεις μου μαλλον :-)...

----------


## Lacrymosa

Κι εγω το βαζω συχνα αυτο το "μαλλον" γιατι απο την εμπειρια μου εχω δει οτι παντα κατι θα στραβωσει η μπορει να ειμαι σε οκ φαση κ να συμβει κατι κ να ειμαι χαλια μετα κτλ κτλ, οποτε θελω να κραταω μια πισινη κ να ειμαι επιφυλακτικη..
Εγω νομιζα οτι ειχες πεσει στο πατωμα επειδη λιποθυμισες, it 's ok now!!
Εγω κ απο τη αφαγια ζαλιζομαι, σε συνδυασμο με χαπια κ ζεστη κ κουραση...

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Σωστοτατα  :Stick Out Tongue:  και η αφαγια συχνα και οι εμετοι και ολες οι βλακειες....

----------


## Lacrymosa

κ τα καθαρτικα... and the sex, and the drugs and the complications, baby did you forget to take your meds?? ακριβως ομως ταιριαζει... χτες πηρα ενα dulcolax κ πραγματικα δεν με κανε τιποτα, φοβαμαι οτι τα εχω συνηθισει κ δεν με πιανουν πλεον, κ φαντασου το πηρα οχι για βουλιμικο (αλλωστε τοτε θα επαιρνα πολυ περισσοτερα) αλλα λογω αγχους εχω παθει δυσκοιλιοτητα,..

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Τα καθαρτικα τα εγραψα και τα εσβησα! Πλακα εχουμε Λακρυ  :Stick Out Tongue:  . Αν φας πολλα πολλα δαμασκηνα, εμενα με βοηθουν. 'Η ακτινιδια. Το 1 dulcolax συνηθως ουτε εμενα με πιανει, παιρνω 2.
Τα ex-lax τα εχεις δοκιμασει? Δεν ειναι τοσο δραστικα, αλλα αν εχεις συνηθισει τα dulcolax, μπορει να σε βοηθησουν καπως...

----------


## Lacrymosa

οχι δεν τα χω δοκιμασει, καλα ειναι ?? πιο δυνατα απο τα dulcolax?? αμα δεν ειναι πιο δυνατα δεν παιζει με την καμια να με πιασουνε... εμενα με βοηθαει κ το τσαι γλυκανισο, βαζω 2 φακελακια κ ειναι αρκετα ενεργητικο...

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Παντως η χρηση καθαρτικων για βουλιμικο με μπερδευει. Μετα απο αρκετες ωρες δρουν ετσι δεν ειναι? Τουλαχιστον 4-5.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Το dulcolax κανει 6-12 ωρες συνηθως να δρασει, αλλα αμα παρεις περισσοτερη ποσοτητα εμενα με επιανε κ στις 4 ωρες ημουν καθε τρεις κ λιγο τουαλετα...
βασικα με τα καθαρτικα δεν κανεις κ τιποτα ιδιατερο, δεν χανεις θερμιδες, μονο υγρα κ ηλεκτρολυτες..

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Πιο δυνατα απο τα dulcolax δεν ειναι αλλα επειδη ειναι αλλη δραστικη ουσια κι εχεις συνηθισει τα πρωτα σκεφτηκα οτι μπορει να σε πιανανε. Ειναι πιο φυτικα. Εγω μονο με τα dulcolax πηγαινω στανταρ. Λογω αγχους ή και διατροφης εχω περιοδικα κι εγω δυσκοιλιοτητα και γρρρ.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

> Το dulcolax κανει 6-12 ωρες συνηθως να δρασει, αλλα αμα παρεις περισσοτερη ποσοτητα εμενα με επιανε κ στις 4 ωρες ημουν καθε τρεις κ λιγο τουαλετα...
> βασικα με τα καθαρτικα δεν κανεις κ τιποτα ιδιατερο, δεν χανεις θερμιδες, μονο υγρα κ ηλεκτρολυτες..


Αυτο γνωριζω κι εγω...

----------


## Lacrymosa

Κι εγω εχω δυσκοιλιοτητα γαμωτο κ ειναι χαλια αισθηση... θα τα δοκιμασω κ αυτα, ελπιζω να ειναι σαν τα dulcolax γιατι τα εχω συνηθισει...

----------


## John Derealization

Lacrymosa ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ 20 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑ LSD ΕΧΩ ΛΑΛΗΣΕΙ ΤΡΕΧΩ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΩΣΕΙ Abilify ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΙ ZYPREXA ZANAX ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΤΡΙΠΑΚΙ ΤΟ ΕΦΑΓΑ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΞΑΝΑ ΦΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΡΑΓΙΚΗ ΝΟΜΙΖΑ ΟΤΙ ΠΕΤΑΓΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΑΛΑΞΕ ΟΛΗ ΜΟΥ Η ΖΩΗ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΕΝΑ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΠΙΝΑ ΤΣΙΓΑΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΜΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΕΛΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΓΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΑΛΑΞΑ ΕΓΕΙΝΑ ΣΑΙΚΟ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΤΟ LSD ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ

----------


## Lacrymosa

John σου στειλα pm ελπιζω να το ειδες!! κατα τα αλλα μια απο τα ιδια κι εγω..

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

τα εχω κανει θαλασσα

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

εντελως και δεν ξερω τι μου γινεται αλλα θα περασει λενε

----------

